# Home loan forum



## Fab (29 January 2007)

Hi,

I am just wondering if any of you guys would know an aussie home loan forum. I am currently with CBA on a fully variable loan @ 7.37% which is not bad but One direct for example only charges 7.21% and I believe there are cheaper rate out there I would be interest to discuss the best option on a forum if there is one


----------



## tech/a (29 January 2007)

Fab try here.

http://www.propertyinvesting.com/forum


----------



## Deadcat (29 January 2007)

Or try somersoft forums under finance.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 January 2007)

Fab said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am just wondering if any of you guys would know an aussie home loan forum. I am currently with CBA on a fully variable loan @ 7.37% which is not bad but One direct for example only charges 7.21% and I believe there are cheaper rate out there I would be interest to discuss the best option on a forum if there is one



Just be careful that there aren't fees and charges wiping out most or all of the saving.

Another strategy is to find a cheaper rate and then approach your existing lender saying that you're thinking of switching. There's a chance they'll do a deal and match the cheaper rate and you'll save costs and hassle of refinancing. No guarantees but I've heard of people doing this with some success.


----------



## square44 (11 March 2011)

Hey Fab - I'd suggest that you read this article: http://www.leavedebtbehind.com/real-estate-and-housing/how-to-refinance-a-bad-home-loan/ - loads of info on home loans, so hopefully that can help you out somehow


----------



## Marty McDoanld (23 July 2011)

Hi,

I am active on both Somersoft and the PropertyInvesting forums, you can also try this one:

www.mortgageexpertsonline.com.au


Thanks,

Marty


----------

